# Business plans for t-shirt business



## Harry Sagara (Jul 19, 2011)

I am just new in this T-shirt thing.. I have hundreds od designs that I want to print on T-shirts for sell However my undoing is that I need to write a business plan. I will be printing from home... get a shop in one of the malls around town where i can showcase my prints. Does any of you have a business and marketing plan (that has worked in your part of the world) that I can benchmark on? I am in Uganda..East Africa and will be grateful for any help


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have view plenty of samples of t shirt business plans when searching on google.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

The SBA (Small business Association) has helpful information:

https://www.sba.gov/writing-business-plan


----------



## Linda ST (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't but best of luck to you on your new journey!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

*You already have a business plan.* *Your business is printing shirts that will sell. Now go rent a spot at the mall and your in business.*
You would only need a business plan for a bank loan. I also want to say that even if you have a great business plan it does not mean you will get the loan. The last time I went to the bank for a business loan I was told If I wanted a 100k I would need 50k capital in my account. I said well if I had 50k I probably wouldn't be here.If you really want a T-shirt business plan template you can buy one off eBay. I doubt anyone here will share theirs, They are customized specifically for their business and contain sensitive information.Good luck to you


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

A business plan can be a good "road map" for a business. Writing one forces you to think about all the aspects of your business and how it will actually work. A well-written plan can be very helpful even if you aren't applying for a loan. If you aren't showing it to anyone then it can be more informal but the thinking and planning should still be there.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't care what anyone says, 80% of the crap in a business plan is just that, useless information that holds no real world value. I am not saying don't have plan. You really need to be able to plan as you go. Here is my business plan, erase board.


----------



## alicesmith009 (Feb 16, 2016)

In order to get loans from a small business lenders they will need a written business plan. Having advisors, mentors and consultants listed in the business plan will be a plus. A written business plan shows lenders that you have given great thought to your business as well as market. Many people try to avoid this step in the business building way to their own downfall.


----------

